# I'm fed up



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't be the only one on here that must be feeling a bit down with the weather, and unable to do something with their cars, is this routine of gales, rain, frost etc etc ever gonna end. Wouldn't it be good if we could have atleast a couple of good weekends.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Certainly make you appreciate summer. 


Gonz.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, same here fella.

Couple of nice days this week while I've been at work. Was ready to get busy in both cars today and it's rained. All day.

Still, look on the bright side. Nights are starting to draw out noticeably, it's now early Feb so the end of winter is in sight.....spring and better weather be here soon!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ibiza55 said:


> I can't be the only one on here that must be feeling a bit down with the weather, and unable to do something with their cars, is this routine of gales, rain, frost etc etc ever gonna end. Wouldn't it be good if we could have atleast a couple of good weekends.


Just be glad you don't live in NE Scotland that weather you are speaking about sounds like our summer:thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> Yep, same here fella.
> 
> Couple of nice days this week while I've been at work. Was ready to get busy in both cars today and it's rained. All day.
> 
> Still, look on the bright side. Nights are starting to draw out noticeably, it's now early Feb so the end of winter is in sight.....spring and better weather be here soon!


Not unless you live where I do!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh we've had snow on Wed night and today and due this week as well...

And if it's not snowing, it's raining...


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Roll on spring
Hate this weather it's so depressing and you can't do anything


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

weather forecast is no rain tomorrow. have managed to find parking outside the house, so hopefully will get to start paint correcting.:buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My M2 is totally filthy, so much so that you can just about see the number plate, it desperately needs a good maintenance wash, had it pencilled in for tomorrow but that is now a right off and all of next week will be bitterly cold  here's hoping for milder dryer weather for next weekend.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My M2 is totally filthy, so much so that you can just about see the number plate, it desperately needs a good maintenance wash, had it pencilled in for tomorrow but that is now a right off and all of next week will be bitterly cold  here's hoping for milder dryer weather for next weekend.


Mine is too, to look at you'd never believe that it's was new and collected only today !


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Only another 6 weeks 3 days until the first day of spring.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I am doing mine tomorrow, looks like it may be dry for a period of time so it's only getting a snowfoam and quick almost no touch wash.
Just mainly to get the salt off!



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Had a half day on Friday that was dry, gave the car its first clean in a few weeks then tucked it up in the garage away from the weather, was glorious.

Until Monday.....


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Forecast is good weather for the next three days.

Time to warm up those polishers


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thursday gave the vixen it's first wash since November , 3 hrs , it felt like summer , really impressed with Infinity wax Diablo , sheeting & beading like it had just been applied 
mac


----------



## hunky dunky (Feb 26, 2016)

me too, bought some ceramic coat in september havent had a warm dry enough weekend since.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I am in survival mode, Car is suffering because in 3 weeks of ownership I haven’t had a single long enough combination of free time and weather to get it to the point where I can put a decent protective layer on it. Don’t want to spend half a day putting two coats of wax and a gloss layer (I have Nebula, mmmmmmm!) only to have to remove it in a few weeks when I do a full machine polish on it. At the moment it’s a case of wash off the muck and throw some BSD on just to keep it going. 

Managed to sneak in a quick wash on Friday, knowing Saturday was going to be a wash out, but even that meant finishing 4 nights work and making do with 2 hours sleep. Now after a days rain has churned up all of the road crud it’s back to square one again. Should be able to spend most of Sunday on it before going back to work on Monday but the rest of this week is looking to be cold and threatening snow. 

Keeping everything crossed for February half term when I have a week to play with.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Glad to read this thread in a perverse kind of way, thought I was the only one getting depressed with This weather. Doesn’t help that I’m working from home 3 days a week, and results in some days not leaving the house.
Nothing better to give a lift than a day spent cleaning the X3. Roll on spring!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Well managed to get it done, just before the rain started!
Got a quick BSD in too, just for some beading action rather than full on protection.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

its demoralising, spending all that time cleaning only for it go to waste in the first drive at the minute! 

i'm just doing foam and pressure wash at the minute! will do a contact wash this week..... probably


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Depressing indeed. The last 4 weekends have been so unbelievably cold outside - i gave my daily one quick going over....and that's it in total. Felt kinda 'lost' not being able to get outside and enjoy some fresh air. So much so - going to work is actually appealing for once...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

chin up guys as said spring is in sight. I gave my wheels a coat of wax last Thursday then gave the car a wash Friday and to day I have managed to give the inside a good clean as the weather was dry. but looks like all my hard work will be undone as I think the gritters will be out in force again


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Same with me, I've been advertising for anyone with a dry unit to rent it me for the day. Seems the only nice days we have everyone's unable to do their car.

Does anyone use one of those quick up gazebo covers? Seen them at summer shows and just wondering how good they are. I'd even resort to ones with sides to be able to detail.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Count me in too! I'm desperate to get out there and give the car a proper contact wash but as with other people, I'm scraping by with the occasional snow foam just to keep the road salt at bay. On really bad days I at least try to run the hose over the car when I get back from work, but I know that's barely a half-measure!

I'm lucky my work has a multi-storey car park so at lunch I can do bits and pieces in the dry. There's even a water tap. 

The only thing that keeps me from going crazy over it all is knowing that just before Christmas I gave her a full wash, decontamination and a coat of sealant while I had access to my in-laws garage and dry French weather! At least under all the grunge I know she is protected.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Last summer I bought one of my dream cars a Integra DC5. I rushed all of the jobs needed such as a full service and underseal and didn’t really “enjoy” the car. I managed to get it protected but it kills me to hardly use it and when I do it’s covered in crap! Doesn’t help it’s white. 

Got a proper wash in the other day with what I thought was being clever, the water started to freeze as I dried it


----------



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

and as i'm sitting here looking out of the office window on a gloriously sunny (but cold) afternoon, i wish i was out there washing and detailing...knowing that tomorrow ..saturday..when i can, it will be snowy and rainy.
FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Same here - Washed my daily last Sunday (Black 55 plate Polo) and it was absolutely filthy by the time I got home from work the day after.

Grit and salt all over the car - I think it's just a case of letting the winter protection doing its thing and be ready for giving it some TLC once the nicer weather comes!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Firstly thanks for your responses It's getting worse not better, outside its horizontal, yes horizontal, snow sleet then back to rain, no sign of spring here in the north west of England.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well just been out and given my wife (and probably some neighbours as well) a good laugh this morning - started to clean her car and then down came the snow and hail in a blizzard - along with thunder. 

Needless to say I wasn't stopping and she has a clean car now, oh and tears running down her face from laughing at me so much :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Very lucky here in Southend as brilliant bright blue sky this morning and sun.
Few clouds now but dry.
Got out at 9.15 and got the car cleaned.
Lucky down here with weather. :wave:


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Managed a full wash this morning, prewash, 2bm, wheels etc, just about to break out the BSD, the it snowed on me and yes the neighbors did laugh.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Been 3 weeks since I’ve cleaned mine due to work then 2 weeks ill, and I’ve just been outside to put rubbish in the bins and looked at the car parked up covered in filth. But I just can’t summon up the energy at the minute.


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Got the Karcher out and washed both cars. For some reason, my wife had driven her C Class through a muddy car park (and we have an SUV)??? 
Foam wash x2
Wheels done with bilberry juice
Some hail stones
Her car washed and dried using microfibre towel. 
more hail!!! 
Repeated the process on X3
Two hours later it snowed a bit! 


At least the muck has been washed off. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ftoed (Apr 16, 2013)

pinewood said:


> Got the Karcher out and washed both cars. For some reason, my wife had driven her C Class through a muddy car park (and we have an SUV)???
> Foam wash x2
> Wheels done with bilberry juice
> Some hail stones
> ...


I had the same problem...started washing, light snow..stopped snowing. Carried on, hail..stopped hailing, carried on. Finished, 2 mins later, snow.

I hate winter and all it stands for!


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

Bought a 15M rubber hose, can't wait to try it out on the Karcher K4 full control. No more dragging it around the driveway 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

It's like the middle of February out there guys

Cheer up they're saying up to double fig temps for the weekend.:detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

westerman said:


> It's like the middle of February out there guys
> 
> Cheer up they're saying up to double fig temps for the weekend.:detailer:


And about time too, PW on stand by:detailer:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Been out this morning showing young un how to work his new insanely complicated Fiat petrol cap (why Fiat, why?:wall:) and it was sleeting sideways. 

Next week is looking dry and warmer, we may even scrape into double figures, and I am off all week!!! :detailer::buffer:


----------



## Chris.91 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yesss hoping I can do a thorough decontamination this weekend with all my new bits :buffer:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

So looking forward to this week, been watching the weather forecasts avidly and been consistently promised a dry week, so had it all planned out, full machine polish and protection on the Focus, wheels off and calipers painted, maybe even ceramic coat the wheels because I could leave them in the garage for 24 hours without have no to go anywhere. Also allowed a day to give the lads new Punto a full decon and clean, maybe even a bit of correction. Then got offered a full inside out valet on a neighbors car, fair trade for some work on my roof that needs doing. 

So plans were made and even got to get ahead by doing an interior clean on the Focus ready for Gtechniq coatzing, and a good wash to get rid of the worst muck before starting to machine it, so a great start. Then I wake this morning to solid drizzle, knew it was going to Efrain last night so was expecting to do a normal pre-polish wash, but it’s just that stupid soak you through non-rain that won’t let up. Can’t even do the i1 coating because it’ll wet the seats as I’m spraying. 

So a wasted day!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My M2 is totally filthy, so much so that you can just about see the number plate, it desperately needs a good maintenance wash, had it pencilled in for tomorrow but that is now a right off and all of next week will be bitterly cold  here's hoping for milder dryer weather for next weekend.


Hmm sounds like some detailers are getting a bit soft, as long as the water's not freezing or will do so on the ground isn't it warm enough ,, 
And since when does rain stop a wash, it 'ready rinsing' provided :argie:


----------



## pinewood (Jan 25, 2018)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hmm sounds like some detailers are getting a bit soft, as long as the water's not freezing or will do so on the ground isn't it warm enough ,,
> And since when does rain stop a wash, it 'ready rinsing' provided :argie:


Nothing like a quick wash in the rain to make the neighbours think your wash bucket is empty 
Saves on microfibre cloths and time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I’ve not cleaned a car for around a year now :lol:


----------



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

I don’t mind the cold. You can take a bit more time whereas in summer, it’s a race to dry the car before the water evaporates leaving them nasty marks


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Must be honest I am getting hacked off waiting for an improvement with the salt crud and moisture on the roads the surfaces breaking up and the number of stone chips increasing.

A few false starts like this weekend where it was sunny and mild enough to actually work on a car but knowing we are in for blizzards,,,,, I mean, really?? what gives,,,,,,,


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I’m in the same boat, was going to clean mine at the weekend only to learn that we have a week of blizzards heading our way, I sacked that idea off quick and I’ll do them once the snow is gone!


----------



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

Ruairi said:


> I don't mind the cold. You can take a bit more time


Not when the winter sun is on a dark coloured car!

When I was washing my car yesterday I had rinse water freezing on the ground on one side of the car (in the shade), but the bodywork on the other side of the car (in direct sun) was so hot the rinse water was steaming off the car!

You can't win... :wall:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

A BIG THANKS to all who responded, didn't really think that as many people were as FED UP as me with this winter dragging on and on as me.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I haven't been into detailing for a while after I sold my BMW Z3 exactly a year ago. However, we finally got a replacement for it and my OH's car this week; a tidy 7 year old red Mercedes SLK. 

Of course it's been sat on the drive covered in snow since my OH collected it.  I'm itching to get out and give it a bit of a going over, especially the interior as the dealer did little other than vacuum it before collection by the looks of it. It's going to be a while though I reckon.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

OldskoolRS said:


> I haven't been into detailing for a while after I sold my BMW Z3 exactly a year ago. However, we finally got a replacement for it and my OH's car this week; a tidy 7 year old red Mercedes SLK.
> 
> Of course it's been sat on the drive covered in snow since my OH collected it.  I'm itching to get out and give it a bit of a going over, especially the interior as the dealer did little other than vacuum it before collection by the looks of it. It's going to be a while though I reckon.


Looks really nice, from what I can see of it. Enjoy detailing it. :buffer:


----------



## thomasjones (Jan 14, 2018)

Snowed in here too...not driven mine for nearly a week let alone do any detailing! Getting withdrawal symptoms!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Haven't washed mine for 6 weeks, the parking in front of my house is on an incline that the public have right of access, the liability is obvious should water freeze so sod the car, it's covered in magic potions so it can wait


----------

